# A Cowboy from Graham Texas and his experience in Heaven



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

This runs about 8 minutes, but I thought you might enjoy it:

http://www.cbn.com/media/player/index.aspx?s=/mp4/AR99v2_WS


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I enjoyed that...thanks for posting!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

This was a blessing. Thanks BGM!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Great video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

What a Day, That will Be..........." The closing of one door and the opening of another, It will be in the blink of and Eye" Amen.....and thanx


----------

